# Deadline   bis heute abend 9 uhr



## Reitermaniac (15. August 2007)

also ich hab ein problem ich lass meine felgen lackieren und weis nicht welche farbe bzw bin mir nicht sicher aber der termin steht schon fest morgen wird lackiert nunja welche farbe !??!

zurauswahl:
BLAU
Geld
Orange
Rot
Grün 

(alles sehr grelle farben)

das ganze sollte einigermasen zu meinem bike passen 

fotos von meinem bike sind bei mri unter "fotos" zu finden 

danke


----------



## Didi123 (15. August 2007)

Spar dir das Geld, schwarz passt am Besten...!
Die Alternative fehlt in deiner Liste: Weiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (15. August 2007)

orange.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## brussels*sprouts (15. August 2007)

Blau


----------



## Reitermaniac (15. August 2007)

1. bekomm das umsonst lackiert
2. weiß hab ich wirklich vergessen
3. wenn blau dann müsste es mit dem rahmen übereinstimmten und das tuts nich so 100%


----------



## Beerchen (15. August 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> ...
> zurauswahl:
> BLAU
> Geld
> ...


was für eine Farbe ist eigentlich "Geld" 

ansonsten bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie "Didi123"


Didi123 schrieb:


> Spar dir das Geld, schwarz passt am Besten...!


----------



## Reitermaniac (15. August 2007)

gelb is schon gemeint


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. August 2007)

pink!!! und schmeiß' des ghost weg!!


----------



## snatch77 (15. August 2007)

GRÜN!!! Das fällt wenigstens auf!


----------



## Reitermaniac (16. August 2007)

es ist nun ein gelb geworden


----------



## Reitermaniac (16. August 2007)

und ja würd gernd as ghost wegschmeißen hab aber kein geld für nen geiles bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (16. August 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> ...für *nen *geiles bike



Ist diese dämliche Ausdrucksweise jetzt schon nach Franken übergeschwappt...?! 
Benutzt du dass "nen" im Deutschunterricht auch in dieser Form oder nur hier im Forum ?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. August 2007)

in da oberpfalz gits koi "nen". und "die" und "das" a niad. bloss an "der".


----------



## Reitermaniac (16. August 2007)

nur im forum


----------



## oBATMANo (16. August 2007)

richtig wäre:
"fü a geils beig" bzw. rod (mit langem o)

@ Thema
alles außer schwarz kacke


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. August 2007)

oda raadl

und stimmt-alles außer schwarz kacke


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. August 2007)

Ohje, gelb...  
ICh hätte auch gern DeeMax Felgen 

Hätte die ganze Sache bleiben lassen... Aber auch ich war mal auf dem weiße Parts Trip bzw. farbige Parts Trip, bin nun zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass dezent halt am besten ist, am besten dezent schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (17. August 2007)

heute wieder bekommen sehen klasse aus nun mal montieren zeig ech dann mal bilder


----------



## Didi123 (17. August 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> heute wieder bekommen sehen klasse aus nun mal montieren zeig ech dann mal bilder



 
Punkte und andere überflüssige Zeichen lässt Du auch nur im Forum weg, richtig...? 
Also, mach' mal nen paar Bilder (hab' ich "nen" an dieser Stelle richtig benutzt? ), dann schau' mer mal...! 



pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Aber auch ich war mal auf dem weiße Parts Trip..., bin nun zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass dezent halt am besten ist, am besten dezent schwarz


Noja, die weißen DT... (?) sehen schon ziemlich stark aus, wie hieß der nochmal mit dem kpl. weißen Liteville...?
Das kommt schon gut!


----------



## Reitermaniac (17. August 2007)

bilder kommen morgen weil mein bruder die cam hat


----------



## Reitermaniac (20. August 2007)

so nun hab ich ein bild geschossen :




lasst eure meinung dazu hören


----------



## Didi123 (20. August 2007)

Ned mal so schlecht, nur der letzte Pfiff in Form von dem schwarzen Gekritzel wie auf den Deemax fehlt noch... finde ich.
Aber insgesamt passt's schon ganz gut!
Ist die Farbe noch irgendwie eingebrannt, oder mehrfach lackiert oder sonst irgendwas damit's besser hält...?


----------



## Reitermaniac (20. August 2007)

naja felgen wurden erst grundiert und dann 1 mal lackiert und dann nen 2 mal drüber lackiert


----------



## Didi123 (20. August 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> naja felgen wurden erst grundiert und dann 1 mal lackiert und dann nen 2 mal drüber lackiert



Sollte dann eigtl. halten.


----------



## thaper (3. September 2007)

mhhh.mal schauen ob ich das meinen felgen auch antue.. nur farbe wüsst ich grad keine... ausser vllt. so ne weiß rot kombi..


----------

